# air pump recommendations



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a 125g and looking for a strong enough air pump to have the back wall comprised of bubble wands and a few round colored air stones. Any suggestions? I am new to some of this stuff...thanks in advance.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Well.. I have been bouncing this question around in my head.

I'd say you probably would be safe with the: Tetra Whisper Air Pump - Air Pumps & Accessories - Fish - PetSmart

It says up to 100g, but it has two outlets which should be powerful enough to reach the depths of the 125g.

Though you can return it if it doesn't work for your tank, or if you want try this:

Air Pumps - Maybe get a really strong one and break it down with T valves. Though noise may be a concern.

The ecoplus ones on the second link are definitely able to do the job, and over kill it at that.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have tried the most powerful pumps at petsmart and petco---and they all say up to 100g - 150g and thats a lie! I am most likely going to order a Pondmaster 40 or Pondmaster 60...I have heard that they will be no louder than my marineland c-530 canister.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Going to try this again!EcoPlus Commercial Air 1
Check out the eco or coralife luft(they look similiar).
If the price I saw for pond master was correct($100+),you'll surely be sorry you didn't try the eco or coralife first.($39-59)will yeild a pump that is a beast .
Kensfish is a great supply site and I use them whenever possible since first discovering them.They sell good stuff.
These pumps are strong enough to be located in a different room to avoid the noise factor.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

k...thx


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Jim Albright said:


> I have tried the most powerful pumps at petsmart and petco---and they all say up to 100g - 150g and thats a lie! I am most likely going to order a Pondmaster 40 or Pondmaster 60...I have heard that they will be no louder than my marineland c-530 canister.


It is just so handy, y'know, and the return policy is always nice. It was worth a shot. 

The Pondmaster looks so wimpy, it is surprising to see its specs and applications. It works in 5,000g ponds lol.

Though it is a little more expensive than the eco ones suggested earlier, so lets hope its money put into quality. 

Let us know how this turns out or PM me the results


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The Pondmaster looks so wimpy, it is surprising to see its specs and applications. It works in 5,000g ponds lol.
All pumps would work in 10,000 gallon pond,as long as you don't submerge the hose more than 1 foot!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I did order the Pondmaster AP100---I will let you know how it turns out!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I got my Pondmaster AP100 last night and started playing with it----its super quiet and it's going to work great...I don't like the diffuser it came with because it has 30 different pegs for air lines, so I went to local hardware store and converted it to one output thru a 3/4 in hose down to my main air line and I will branch off from there!! Gives me something to do tonite..


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have had the pondmaster ap-100 and it has been a great addition to my system. I actually had to buy a gang valve to dispurse to the individual airlines because it was too powerfull. Plus, I have control on how much air is being flowed thru each airline...I have 2 -20" marineland multi colored wands and I have 2-small oval diffusers as well---If I wanted to add more I could.
I would recommend this if you are wanting to add multiple wands or stones. The pump isnt any louder than my marineland C-530 canister so thats a plus as well! Now I need to come up with a solution to hide some various airlines. Not a big fan of the suction cups!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Amazon.com: Plant Air Tubing - 60 in.: Pet Supplies
These or even tall fake/real plants will hide airline tubing


----------

